# CBR Community  > Comics Should Be Good >  "Top Five Most Destructive Hulk Rampages" & More Top Five Lists

## CBR News

CSBG has a library of top five countdowns, including their latest, a look at the top five biggest rampages the Incredible Hulk ever went on!


_Full article here._

----------

